# Sign Paz the Ringneck Dove Bird's Card :-)



## DOVEBOOK (Apr 27, 2012)

Dear Fellow Dove and Pigeon Bird Friends,

I have created a group card for Paz, my pet bird and DOVEBOOK Mascot, to celebrate his 4th anniversary. View the card at:

http://www.groupcard.com/c/Fw2Zpz7qhyE

I'd like everyone to sign it (which, in addition to including a picture, is free). Please add your message right away... you only have until Monday, June 18 @ 12am Pacific before it gets sent. Thank you in advance for your consideration and contribution.

Best regards,

Sal


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I tried again from here and I'm having the same problem. 

Reti


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Couldn't Sign*

I tried signing it, and it would let me write everything but then it wouldn't save it.


----------



## DOVEBOOK (Apr 27, 2012)

Shadowringneck23 said:


> I tried signing it, and it would let me write everything but then it wouldn't save it.


When did you try signing it? Because if it was after Monday, June 18, 2012 when the card was delivered then that's probably the reason why it wouldn't save the message.

Sal


----------



## DOVEBOOK (Apr 27, 2012)

Reti said:


> I tried again from here and I'm having the same problem.
> 
> Reti


My apologies that you weren't able to sign it, Reti. I expressed some reasons as to why that might have been happening and gave suggestions to fix the problem. And I know you followed those suggestions because we tried to work through it, without success on both our parts. To this day I'm stumped as to why none of those suggestions worked and why you were still having technical difficulties with the card. If you ever have a problem like this again with a GroupCard in the future, I would suggest contacting their Technical Support/Customer Service.

Again, I am sorry.

Sal


----------



## DOVEBOOK (Apr 27, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thank you to everyone that could and did sign this card. Paz received it as scheduled on Monday, June 18, 2012 and loved it!  He's truly touched by all your messages and gave his thanks on his pages; for the links to those pages, follow:

http://dovebook.webs.com/paz.htm

He also included an article about his day (and this card) in the latest issue (April-May-June 2012) of The Columbidae's Cooer e-newsletter, now available by free download at:

http://dovebook.webs.com/apps/documents/

The article includes a direct link to download the PDF version of his GroupCard, for those of you that signed it and would like a copy to save and print.

Any questions or comments, please let me know.

Thanks again.

Best regards,

Sal N.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

So sorry I couldn't sign it. I have no idea why I couldn't, never had any problems with on this computer. This was the only site. Oh well. Next year, hopefully it will work.

Reti


----------

